# 9mm revolver?



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

I have been thinking of buying a 9mm revolver but have not been able to find any (granted I haven't actually looked to hard yet) but I was wondering if anyone on this site happened to know of they offer them in 9mm. I was originally thinking of a .357 but in all honesty the rounds are too expensive 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

sent you a pm


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

9mm is a good gun with potential power of a 40 cal. Small but not to small. My choice for concealed carry.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

This is the only revolver I've seen in 9mm. Most 9mm handguns are semi-auto's.

http://www.taurususa.com/product-details.cfm?id=329&category=Pistol


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Charter Arms also does a 9mm revolver. Just seen an ad on it today in the NRA magazine.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

It would not be a good choice to carry but you would score major "cool" points with a Ruger Blackhawk Single Action Revolver. They sell a .357 version with an extra cylinder in 9mm. You better be accurate with the first 6 shots, reloads would be s l o w .....


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Well if you get a 357, you can also shot 38's & 38 special.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I have the 9mm charter arms revolver. if your interested i'm sure we can work something out. it's just sittting around collecting dust. I took it on a trade for something else. but I have no desire to keep it. i'll send you a pm


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Header said:


> Well if you get a 357, you can also shot 38's & 38 special.


this is a good way to go. you can shoot the 38 rounds through a 357 and save some money on amo. then keep it loaded with the 357 mag loads for your carry gun. but you dont want to shoot the 357 mags through a 38.

you learn something new every day. i didnt even know they made a 9 mm in a revolver. go figure.
sherman


----------

